# Repainting chipped erie dearie's



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

I have some erie dearie's that the paint has been chipped up from use. I would like to know if anyone has any tricks to touching up or just repainting them to put back into the tackle box.
I don't have any airbrush equipment and will have to possibly purchase some small bottles of vinyl lure paint.
Does anyone have any tricks that might help me out? Do you have to coat them to seal the paint when done also?
I mostly use these when we are on a drifting trip casting on Erie.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't think the fish care or even if that it matters at all?

But ifn' ya want them to look PURDY in the eyes of the beholder then

use some of your wife's nail polish, spruce them up a bit & put on a coat or 2 of nail hardener over the touch up?

Make sure she's NOT home when you use her stuff.

I've got about 15 different polish's from Walgreens that I use, stuff with glitter & what not. Some of my spoons & dipsey's look real PURDY.

Nik


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

You can also use powder paint, which you just apply and bake to cure the paint and harden it. With the powder paint you don't have to put any clear coat over it, as once it's baked it is really durable. Also like Nikster mentioned, nail polish works pretty well.


----------



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. 
Picked up some cheap colors today at wally world and will give them a try this weekend.
Had to buy some as the wife doesn't go into doing her nails.


----------

